# Compensated or not?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

It seems like the cost difference between compensated and non-compensated models is very minimal. Compensated benefits seem worth having. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For a range/competition gun, it's fine. 

It should be avoided on a defense gun, since you may have to fire with the pistol tucked in the "retention position." Shooting like this with a compensated pistol may direct jets of hot gas into your eyes. Fighting blind is not a good thing.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Damn good point! Lucid thinking prevails!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike said it all right there. If I was shooting in a league that allowed it them I would have one. Never for defense though.


----------

